# All those with 2mb Virgin BB



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't forget to go to the virgin media site and upgrade your 2mb to 10mb free of charge. I did it yesterday, it takes a few clicks to change and activation took less than 24 hours and now i'm seeing 1000+KB/s downloads up from 250Kb/s :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:

It is so fustrating that Virgin have not extended their cable network into our estate. I can see the green boxes from my drive. So, I am stuck with 512kb ADSL due to being so far from my local exchange


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> It is so fustrating that Virgin have not extended their cable network into our estate. I can see the green boxes from my drive. So, I am stuck with 512kb ADSL due to being so far from my local exchange


I think they have plans to extend coverage for homes that are just off the radar.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

just rang them up for my cousin. THey said they will upgrade it within 30 mins. Great stuff, but i dont like their so called traffic management capping rubbish.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

nokia said:


> just rang them up for my cousin. THey said they will upgrade it within 30 mins. Great stuff, but i dont like their so called traffic management capping rubbish.


Still better than a lot of ISP's - as the limits are only essentially during peak hours.


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Since this morning i've downloaded about 4gb with no capping so far, maybe it's off for a while or its not as harsh anymore, before it was after 1gb i'd get choked


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nokia said:


> but i dont like their so called traffic management capping rubbish.


I Do :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

King said:


> Don't forget to go to the virgin media site and upgrade your 2mb to 10mb free of charge. I did it yesterday, it takes a few clicks to change and activation took less than 24 hours and now i'm seeing 1000+KB/s downloads up from 250Kb/s :thumb:


King, was this not meant to be a automatic upgrade for all 2MB customers, that was meant to happen sometime in May?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

PK001 said:


> King, was this not meant to be a automatic upgrade for all 2MB customers, that was meant to happen sometime in May?


If you don't sign up you don't get done quickly. Eventually everyone will be done, but most people have seen a £2 price increase since the start of May.

Register and they will get a new config file out to your modem within 24 hours.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

King said:


> Since this morning i've downloaded about 4gb with no capping so far, maybe it's off for a while or its not as harsh anymore, before it was after 1gb i'd get choked


Downloading during the day and you should be fine, i've never been capped. I do have Virgin 20mb though.......very fast :wave:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

MidsDetailing said:


> If you don't sign up you don't get done quickly. Eventually everyone will be done, but most people have seen a £2 price increase since the start of May.
> 
> Register and they will get a new config file out to your modem within 24 hours.


Yes, noticed the £2 pound increase but not the speed.

Do know the direct link to the activation site?

Thanks
PK


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

PK001 said:


> Yes, noticed the £2 pound increase but not the speed.
> 
> Do know the direct link to the activation site?
> 
> ...


http://www.virginmedia.com/myvirginmedia/gofaster/


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Cheers :thumb:

Hopefully in 24 hours time, I should not be just surfing, but will be cruzing at speed (Hopefully???) :car:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I phoned up 3 months ago and got them to upgrade from 2MB to 10MB for free


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

The capping occurs during the day, best bet is to put large downloads on over night and you'll be unrestricted.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

OK, someone's gotta ask the dumb question, and I guess it's gonna be me  ....


.....I've signed on with Virgin (on the link Mids supplied). How will I know when I've become a 10mb person ?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a read of this guys. You might not need to go through all the submitting stuff.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87694&highlight=Virgin

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> OK, someone's gotta ask the dumb question, and I guess it's gonna be me  ....
> 
> .....I've signed on with Virgin (on the link Mids supplied). How will I know when I've become a 10mb person ?


http://www.speedtest.net/

HTH

Maxtor.


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> OK, someone's gotta ask the dumb question, and I guess it's gonna be me  ....
> 
> .....I've signed on with Virgin (on the link Mids supplied). How will I know when I've become a 10mb person ?


When you log on to your personal virgin media page it will say either 2mb or 10mb near the top right.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

CPU said:


> Downloading during the day and you should be fine, i've never been capped. I do have Virgin 20mb though.......very fast :wave:


I have, on a few occasions. As soon as 3GB is hit between noon and 9pm, limit is put on. End up at 5Mb.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is my results after applying our upgrade.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Just made a phone call and got a free upgrade 20 meg :lol::lol:



Whizzzzzzzzing now! :lol:

Maxtor


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Maxtor,
What did you say to blag a free upgrade?

I've been a broadband customer for years , I feel a blag coming on.:lol:

Mart


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Such a scam that they up the price then stagger the speed increases. Are thier back end systems that poor they don't know when people get upgraded and then pay when they are.

...well I know they are that diabolical having spent too long on the phone to some Indian trying to fix my parents broadband (how hard can it be to reset an password...34 minutes hard!)


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

i am trying to get a upgrade to 50 meg but still no luck will stay with 20 at the moment


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i've had 2meg for about 4yrs and never though that it was slow......

got switched to 10mb, when they started the rollout, and while showroom threads load a bit quicker, i'm not exactly thrilled by it....

that said, is there really a *need* for domestic 20 and even 50mb connections?

kinda like having a supercar and doing 30mph everywhere i guess..... lol


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> i've had 2meg for about 4yrs and never though that it was slow......
> 
> got switched to 10mb, when they started the rollout, and while showroom threads load a bit quicker, i'm not exactly thrilled by it....
> 
> ...


for browsing no there is no need but for downloading and uploading yes its great.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Glennroy said:


> for browsing no there is no need but for downloading and uploading yes its great.


Yes its great until they notice you have downloaded an DVD or two then limit you right back.

I would take a unlimited 8/10MB connection over a limited 20/50MB every day of the week, especially the more developments there are with the likes of BBC iPlayer HD etc. You could easily hit your limits using it


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yes its great until they notice you have downloaded an DVD or two then limit you right back.
> 
> I would take a unlimited 8/10MB connection over a limited 20/50MB every day of the week, especially the more developments there are with the likes of BBC iPlayer HD etc. You could easily hit your limits using it


but its only limited from 6 till 9 and still then i get download speeds of 600kb's plus. So its not to bad even when its cut and it only gets cut if you download alot of stuff. Like me


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah but its from 4-9 and with a 'up to 5 hour' limit it essentially means it will limit the rest of your access for that day so if you wanted to watch iPlayer etc you would be restricted down to the lowest quality.

BT are also falling foul of this recently by restricting access to the iPlayer during certain times.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It's actually 12-9 from what I read on the site. I have been throttled on a couple of occasions.

Supposingly the anti-piracy outfits are trying to get "speed bumps" enabled for internet connections. Absolutely ridiculous. If it gets the go ahead I think I may have to download a lot of linux distributions then complain to Virgin that I have been slowed down and not receiving the service I signed up for as I have been accused of being a pirate.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Still on 2MB. July in my area according to Virgin.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I had the cardboard thing come through the door this morning, saying "Good news! Your up to 10Mb broadband upgrade is here"....

...I already signed up on there site, back when this thread started. Went onto their site this morning to check, and done the speedtest, and I'm still 2Mb.

How long did YOU peeps have to wait ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> I had the cardboard thing come through the door this morning, saying "Good news! Your up to 10Mb broadband upgrade is here"....
> 
> ...I already signed up on there site, back when this thread started. Went onto their site this morning to check, and done the speedtest, and I'm still 2Mb.
> 
> How long did YOU peeps have to wait ?


Have you unplugged your modem and plugged it back in?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

jamest said:


> Have you unplugged your modem and plugged it back in?


Kind off. I just logged out of t'internet, pulled the mains on the modem, plugged it back it, and logged back in. Done the speedtest after which proves I'm still a li'l 2Mb'er


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Try logging into your modem (http://192.168.100.1/), then look for something like "signal" (depends on the modem), and look for your bit rate. If it's showing 10240000 bps, then you're up to 10 Mb. Don't believe the speedtests


----------

